# New Arrival: Arktika Silver Dial



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, that's right... it's not a white dial like it seems from the official photos. It's a lovely metallic silver dial which changes colour and gives some great reflections depending on light and angle. Plus, the waves texture also play a great role in these. The markers are well differentiated from the dial, something that made me hesitate about ordering this one... White on white might not work all that well but it does with one... mate white on skinny silver.

Hands and the boards of the markers are also iridescent blue: sometimes they have a very dark, almost black, tone; other times they are bright metallic blue.

Case and bracelet also play with the light. The face of the case and the top of the links are brushed steel but every other side or part is higly polished steel. This gives it an amazing look, especially to the bracelet. Big bracelet (23mm), comes with lots of links. I usually have to take 3 links out. With this one, I had to take 5!!

It's a heavy watch with a fantastic feel to it. Very well put together and breaths quality. The movement is a Vostok 2432 (32j; 19800 vph) with a day/night indicator from 4 to 8 and a 24 hour window from 10 to 2. Beautiful rotor with the brand logo and Christipol strips (can we call it that?)

All in all, very, very pleased with this one It's a LOT nicer on the flesh than on the photos you get from the internet.

Speaking of photos, here goes mine... it's a very dark, rainy and lousy day here today so the photos aren't great. I tried to capture the colour and reflection contrasts that exist all over this watch but today is not the best day for this and my limited photo skills. Lot's of pictures though but I guess you won't complaint about that


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Man they look good strapped up on the wrist.

A very nice watch congrats

Mark


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bsa said:


> Man they look good strapped up on the wrist.
> 
> A very nice watch congrats
> 
> Mark


 Ok, here's another one then


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

Very nice!!

I am not normally a fan of tonneau type casings, but that looks nicely balanced.

Nice purchase indeed!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

That looks even better than the sales shots, especially the lume shot & the dial texture.

Very nice.


----------



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

The bracelet on that is cracking!

Great looking watch.

:thumbsup:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm glad they had it with the bracelet in stock. It looks like a really nice, solidly built watch. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mhocking said:


> The bracelet on that is cracking!
> 
> Great looking watch.
> 
> :thumbsup:





AlexC1981 said:


> I'm glad they had it with the bracelet in stock. It looks like a really nice, solidly built watch. :thumbup:


It is, the bracelet is a must with this one! Shame I didn't have better lighting when I took the photos, looking at them now the watch shows more dim than it really is. O the flesh is a light-show of brushed steel dull reflections and shiny ones. But don't think for a minute that it makes it bling. It really is one of a kind, just like the Red Square I got earlier.

For those of you thinking of getting one, hurry up. There aren't many on bracelet any more and VE isn't going to make more of these. The price of the bracelet alone went to a whopping â‚¬100 :shocking:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Is this a factory bracelet?Looks amazing.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

super bracelet! (and i am not a fan of bracelets)


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Not keen on the watch but a big fan of that bracelet


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mitadoc said:


> Is this a factory bracelet?Looks amazing.


If by factory bracelet you mean that it comes like that from VE, then yes. But I think they don't make them themselves, it's a custom bracelet made by someone else.


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

the bracelet looks cracking, where did you get it from?


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> mitadoc said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a factory bracelet?Looks amazing.
> ...


Yes,I meant that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mitadoc said:


> Yes,I meant that. :thumbsup:


The reason I wanted to clarify that is because what I mention above: VE stopped to make them on bracelet because the cost per bracelet went up something like 35% so the remaining ones are all on leather. Even with the old bracelets still for sale without the watch, the price asked is about â‚¬90/100 each! :shocking:

I really love this silver dial I wouldn't buy it in any of the other colours but I know it's not everyone's taste. It's not hard to get one with blue or black dial yet, so whoever might be thinking of getting one on bracelet, hurry up. They are the last ones and VE won't be restocking!


----------

